

Should You Hop on Microsoft Metro? - rsmiller510
http://blog.ness.com/spl/bid/67623/Should-You-Hop-on-Microsoft-Metro

======
stonemetal
As with any new tech especially tech by a company that has shown a willingness
to kill off under performing products. If it looks useful try it out, but
don't depend on it. The good thing about Metro being standards based is if
they drop support you can still keep working, but I would make sure I had a
fully implemented fall back for any MS specific enhancements. You might not
need them today but when win8 EOL comes around...

